# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  ضرب بوش ( بالحذاء ) فى مؤتمر بالعراق ( بالصور والفيديو ) أجمل الاخبار

## Shift

انا بصراحه معرفش الموضوع دا حصل امتي .. 
بس حبيت تشاركوني الفرحه ..  :Db465236ff: 
علي فكره هو شتمه وقاله يا كلب  :Db465236ff: 

*نعت صحفي عراقي الرئيس الأميركي جورج بوش الذي حل في زيارة مفاجئة ببغداد خلال مؤتمر صحفي بأنه "كلب" باللغة العربية وصوب حذاءه تجاهه دون أن يصيب هدفه.

وذكرت مصادر متطابقة أن الحذاء أخطأ رأس بوش بنحو 4.5 أمتار وأصاب جدارا خلفه.

وأضافت المصادر أن بوش ابتسم بامتعاض فيما بدا رئيس الوزراء العراقي نوري المالكي الذي كان يشاركه مؤتمرا صحفيا بجانبه متوترا بعد أن حاول صد الحذاء عن بوش.

وسيطر مسؤولون أمنيون عراقيون وضباط أميركيون بزي مدني -حسب المصادر- على الصحفي واقتادوه خارج الغرفة وهو يقاوم ويصرخ.

**الرئيس الأمريكي رد بابتسامة وقال: "لم أشعر بأدنى تهديد"

وقلل بوش في مؤتمره الصحفي المشترك مع المالكي من شأن الحادث قائلا "لم أشعر بأدنى تهديد" ممازحا "كل ما ذكره أنه (الحذاء) يحمل قياس 10".** 
ظريف أوي الأخ دا 
*











التحميل 
حمل من أي سيرفر .. 

RapidShare

SendSpace

FileSend

2Shared

FileFactory

MediaFire

zShare

----------


## mylife079

مشكور شيفت

وشكرا على صورة التوقيع

----------


## saousana

والله انه بفهم 
عفارم عليه بستاهل وسام على هاي العملة 
يا الله شو بطل 
مشكور شفت

----------


## Shift

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079 					 
_مشكور شيفت

وشكرا على صورة التوقيع_
الشكر ليك أخي علي المرور  :Smile:   :Icon31: 

 	اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
_والله انه بفهم 
عفارم عليه بستاهل وسام على هاي العملة 
يا الله شو بطل 
مشكور شفت_ 

طيب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_والله انه بفهم 
عفارم عليه بستاهل وسام على هاي العملة 
يا الله شو بطل 
مشكور شفت 
_


 مشكور يا شيفت عراسي يا كبير يسلموا

 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## Shift

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية 					 
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
والله انه بفهم 
عفارم عليه بستاهل وسام على هاي العملة 
يا الله شو بطل 
مشكور شفت 



 مشكور يا شيفت عراسي يا كبير يسلموا

_

يا باشا والله انت اللي علي راسي ..  :Db465236ff: 
شاهدت الفيديو ييجي 20 مره 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Shift

منتظر الزايدي صحافي عراقي رمى الرئيس الامركي بحذائه في مؤتمر صحفي في العراق
والله ماتمنيت اكون في مكان ما الا في مكان منتظر
انك حقا بطل قومي...ياريت مش بس الحذاء
....لقد فعل منتظر ما كان يجول في خاطر اي انسان مستاء من اعمال السيد بوش... الذي جاء ليحصد ما زرع..وهو يظن انه سيستقبل بالورود..منتظر و كان اسمه يدل عن ماننتظره كلنا لكن لم نتجرا ان نفعله
وكانه انتصار ولو انه في الوقت الاضافي لكنه دلل الفارق 
:P
شكرا منتظر و الله يعينك على الضرب و الشتم لكن و انت راسك مرفوع..مش على قفاك مثل 99% من العرب


وقد أصدرت القناة -والتي يرأسها عبد الحسين شعبان وتبث برامجها من القاهرة- بيانا عقب الحادث وكان نصه كالتالي:

منتظر الزيدي بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تطالب قناة البغدادية السلطات العراقية بالافراج الفوري عن منتسبها منتظر الزيدي تماشيا مع الديمقراطية وحرية التعبير التي وعد العهد الجديد والسلطات الأمريكية العراقيين بها وان اي اجراء يتخذ ضد منتظر انما يذكر بالتصرفات التي شهدها العصر الديكتاتوري وما اعتراه من اعمال عنف واعتقال عشوائي ومقابر جماعية ومصادرة للحريات العامة والخاصة كما نطالب المؤسسات الصحفية و الاعلامية العالمية والعربية و العراقية بالتضامن مع منتظر الزيدي للافراج عنه .

مجلس إدارة قناة البغدادية
==================================
تناقل الصحافيون الفلسطينيون صباح الاثنين رسائل فكاهية عبر الهواتف النقالة تتناول الحادث الذى رشق خلاله صحافى عراقى الرئيس الاميركى جورج بوش بحذائه فى بغداد.

وجاء فى احدى الرسائل التى ارسلت عبر الهاتف النقال "الرئيس بوش يطلب من الرئيس عباس والصحافيين المرافقين له الحضور الى البيت الابيض يوم الجمعة بدون احذية".

ويلتقى الرئيس الفلسطينى محمود عباس مع الرئيس الاميركى جورج بوش الجمعة المقبل فى البيت الابيض.

ومن بين هذه الرسائل واحدة تقول "مرسوم رئاسى يلزم الصحافيين خلع احذيتهم قبل الدخول لتغطية اللقاءات الرسمية".

وجاء فى رسالة اخرى ان "الاجهزة الامنية تداهم مصانع الاحذية بالخليل "فى الضفة الغربية" بعد اكتشاف مخزن للاحذية فى نقابة الصحافيين، والطوباسى "نقيب الصحافيين" ينفى علاقة النقابة بالمخزن" بينما اعلنت اخرى "اعتقال صحافى بعد ضبط كمية من الاحذية نمرة 44 كان يحاول تهريبها الى رام الله".

وكان الصحافى العراقى منتظر الزيدى "29 عاما" رشق الرئيس الاميركى جورج بوش بحذائه خلال مؤتمر صحافى مشترك مع الوزراء نورى المالكى من دون ان يصيبه. وقام كذلك بشتم بوش قائلا "هذه قبلة الوداع يا كلب".

وابتسم بوش قائلا "لقد قام بذلك من اجل لفت الانتباه اليه هذا الامر لم يقلقنى ولم يزعجني. اعتقد ان هذا الشخص اراد ان يقوم بعمل يسألنى الصحافيون عنه. لم اشعر باى تهديد".

وعلق بوش بروح النكتة امام الصحافيين فى الطائرة التى اقلته من العراق الى افغانستان، على الحادث قائلا "ان اردتم الحصول على وقائع، اقول لكم ان قياس الحذاء 44" مؤكدا انه "لم يشعر باى خطر".
رام الله- العرب أونلاين- أ ف ب

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله يحمي يمينه الي رمى فيها الحذا
والله من مبارح وانا مبسوط على هالحركة الي عملها
والله ينصر الاسلام 
مشكوووووور شفت

----------


## Tiem

لدي تعليق واحد بما جرى من حدث تاريخي سيسطر لاولادنا واحفادنا بانه اول رئيس امريكي يودع بحذاء عربي طبعت على وجهه حقد شعب دام عليها احتلال فرضها فرض السلاح باسم سلام ترك للشعب من اثار تلك السلام نزوح بقرابة 5 ملايين و سفك دماء مليون ونصف عراقي وتيتم بقرابة 7 ملايين طفل واحالة 3 ملايين من نساء تلك الشعب لمعاناة تسمى الترمل وفقدان ازواجهم الذي فقدن الرجال للزواج منهم ومن افراد الشعب ولكن ما دام سبب الحرب سيغادر ولم ندري اين سيذهب وربما ان شاء الله يذهب جهنم ونحن ليس لنا بعلاقة بهذا ولكن نزوحه عن البيت الابيض كانت وداعها بحذاء ولكن الحذاء تركت لتارك البيت الابيض حقدا على الشعب العراقي ولكن ما فائدة الحقد علينا ومفعوله اذا كان هنالك مفعول اقوى من حقده سميته بحذاء السلام الذي سيفرض السلام على العراق بعد هذه الركلات والتي سميتها ركلات الحرب واثار فاجعتها على الشعب العراقي وربماتكون موعضة لمن سيخلف مكانه وسيسكن بالمستقبل هذا البيت الجميل الذي من تحت قبته يتذكر بان مصير العالم مرتبط بقرارت تصدر من تلك المنطقة وان يكون مسالما رغما عنه لانه اذا فكر بالحرب سيكتب بنفسه موعد اجراء طبعة على وجهه من حذاء لا تدري اي امة ستكون لها بالصانع……………………..
تقبل تعليقي ومروري متحياتي عالموضوع الحلو.............................................  ...................
تيم

----------


## العقيد

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههه

كثير حلوه والله الشب نشمي بس يا خوفي يعدموه او يعملوا فيه اشي

----------


## Shift

مشكورين علي المرور الطيب  :Smile:

----------


## Shift

تحديث :
*سعودي يرغب بشراء الحزاء مقابل 10 مليون دولار* 




قال: سأحوله لمزار باسم "وسام الحرية"
سعودي يعرض 10 ملايين دولار لشراء حذاء ألقي على بوش

دبي - فراج إسماعيل
عرض مواطن سعودي من منطقة عسير شراء حذاء الصحافي العراقي الذي قذف به الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش، بعشرة ملايين دولار أمريكي.

وقال حسن محمد مخافة لـ"العربية.نت" إنه يملك عقارات وأراضٍ كثيرة في منطقة عسير التي تقع جنوب غرب السعودية، تزيد قيمتها عن المبلغ المعروض، معتبرا أنه فتح مزادًا بذلك على ما اعتبره "وسام الحرية وليس حذاءً، وأن وجهاء ومشايخ في قبيلته الكبيرة عبروا عن تضامنهم معه، والمساهمة في شرائه فيما لو وصل ثمنه في المزاد أكثر من ذلك".

وتبلغ مساحة عسير 18 ألف كيلو متر مربع، وعاصمتها مدينة أبها، ومن مدنها الشهيرة "خميس مشيط"، والمدينتان مصيفان معروفان باعتدال مناخهما في فصل الصيف شديد الحرارة، وتصدر منها جريدة "الوطن" إحدى كبرى الصحف السعودية.

وكان الصحافي العراقي منتظر الزيدي مراسل تلفزيون "البغدادية" الذي يبث من القاهرة ويملك عدة استديوهات في بغداد، قد فاجأ الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش ورئيس الوزراء العراقي نوري المالكي أثناء مؤتمر صحافي في بغداد، الأحد 14-12-2008 بقذف فردتي حذائه، واحدًا بعد الآخر في اتجاه بوش، ولكنه لم يتمكن من إصابته.

وتمت السيطرة عليه بواسطة الحرس المصاحب للزعيمين، وقيل إنه تعرض للضرب بعدها، ثم أقتيد معتقلا إلى مقر أمن رئاسة الوزراء العراقية.

حذاء "الحرية"
وقال مخافة "60 عاما، ومدرس مرحلة ابتدائية متقاعد" إن المبلغ جاهز لديه، وسيقوم بتسليمه مقابل حذاء الزيدي، الذي يعتبره "أغلى من كل عقاراته وأملاكه، وسيورثه لأولاده، ليصبح مزارًا باسم وسام الحرية".

وأضاف أنه واثق بأن الحذاء سيعوض الملايين العشرة، لكنه لا ينظر للأمر نظرة تجارية، وإنما "يراه إعادة جزء من الكرامة العربية المبعثرة التي أهدرتها سياسات الإدارة الأمريكية الحالية، باحتلالها مناطق عربية وإسلامية مثل العراق وأفغانستان وتسببها في وقوع ضحايا أبرياء".

واستطرد بأنه لا يكره الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ولا يكن لها أي عداء، ويحترم شعبها "كثيرون من أبنائنا وأشقائنا يقيمون فيها ويتعلمون ويعودون بعلمهم لنستفيد منه، لكنه يكره سياسة إدارتها التي ورطت ذلك الشعب في مغامراتها التي نالت من كرامة الشعوب العربية والإسلامية".

وأوضح حسن مخافة، أنه افتتح المزاد بمبلغ العشرة ملايين دولار في منتديات عسير على الإنترنت التي يشرف عليها، وعبر عشرات المجموعات البريدية والايميلات الشخصية، وتلقى رسائل تأييد ورغبات في المساهمة من وجهاء وشيوخ في قبيلته وشخصيات في العالم العربي.

مخافة، متزوج وأب لولدين وأربع بنات، ويقول عن نفسه إنه ناشط اجتماعي تبنى قضايا اجتماعية كثيرة، أهمها مواجهة حوادث بعض الطرق في منطقة عسير، ورفع قضية ضد وزارة النقل السعودية بسبب حادث راح ضحيته 28 شخصًا، ويصفها أنها أول قضية من هذا النوع، وكذلك قضية اقتصادية خاصة، تم فيها نهب أموال مساهمين في عسير، وكشف فيها عن اللصوص.

ويقول إنه يعرف أن الصحافي العراقي اقتيد بدون حذائه، لكن من حق محاميه تقديم طلب باسترداده، وفي هذه الحال فإنه جاهز لشرائه بالمبلغ المعروض، أو أن يكون بداية فتح مزاد عليه قد يصل إلى أكثر من ذلك.

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هل تعلمون لماذا لم يضرب الحذاء وجه بوش 

ولماذا لم ينجح المالكي بتصدي الحذاء بيده 

لأن هذا الحذاء اشرف من وجه هذا و يد ذاك 

شكرا شفت

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اخر حلقة طلع المالكي بودي جارد لبوش .... وقيس عليه من حكامنا ...سبعو بهالمنظر شلون بحمي بوش ... ولا ليش ما بوش عمل منو رئيس وهو كان ما بسوا نجلة .... بس سؤال مين اكبر نمرة حذاء من بين الاحذية الثلاثة

الصحفي اثبت للشعب الامريكي انو احنا ما بنحبهم ولا بنحب سياستهم وبنحمللهم مشاعر الكره والحقد من الاذى اللي سببوا النا وهم اول من ينادي بحقوق الانسان والانسانية والان عرفوا انهم اكثر من تسبب بأذى للانسانية ... والاعلام الغربي اللي مسؤولة عنه الموساد واللي معتمين ومغبشين الصورة عن الشعوب الغربية انفضح بحركة الحذاء .... اللي كان الها كمان معاني كثيرة جدا .... الان يجب ان يكرهوا انفسهم ويعرفون مالذي يفعلونه بنا

----------


## Shift

مشكورين علي المرور ..
 فعلا الحذاء أنظف واشرف وانقي من وجه هذا الكلب ..  :SnipeR (20):

----------


## Shift

تحديث :

ثل الصحافى العراقى منتظَر الزيدى -الذى القى فردتي حذاءه باتجاه الرئيس الأمريكى جورج بوش- أمام القاضى واعترف بتهمة الاعتداء على رئيس دولة. 
  وقد ذكرت مصادر عراقية أن مراسل قناة البغدادية البالغ من العمر 28 عاما سيحاكم بموجب القانون المدني العراقي. 
 وذكر محامون عراقيون أن منتظر قد يواجه تهمة إهانة زعيم أجنبي ورئيس الوزراء العراقي والتي يصل الأحد الأقصى لعقوبتها إلى السجن عامين. 
  وكان الجيش العراقى قد نفى اتهامات شقيق الزيدى بانه تعرض للضرب خلال احتجازه. 
 مظاهرات 
بتزامن تواصلت في شتى أنحاء العراق الحركة الاحتجاجية للمطالبة بإطلاق سراح الصحافي العراقي الذي ألقى بحذائه في اتجاه الرئيس الأمريكي خلال مؤتمر صحافي مع رئيس الوزراء العراقي، الأحد الماضي. 
 فقد تظاهر مؤيدون للزيدي فى شوارع الموصل والناصرية والفلوجة. بينما اعتبر نقيب الصحافيين العراقيين مؤيد اللامي، ما حدث "سابقة غير مقبولة قانونيا وأخلاقيا في تاريخ الصحافة العراقية". 
 لكنه أضاف في اتصال مع بي بي سي العربية أنه يجب النظر على الحادث من ناحية الاحتقان والتصرف الشخصي. 
وقال اللامي إن القضية حولات إلى القضاء المدني وأعرب عن ثقته في إمكانية حل الموضوع عن طريق ما وصفه برحابة صدر الحكومة مشيرا إلى أنه أجرى اتصالات مع الجهات المعنية لإطلاق سراحه.   				تواصل مظاهرات التضامن مع الزيدي

 ونفى اللواء محمد العسكري المتحدث باسم الجيش العراقي للبي بي سي أن الزيدي قد سلم إلى الجيش العراقي للتحقيق معه.  
  وقال ضرغام الزيدي شقيق الصحافي إنه مصاب نتيجة تعرضه للضرب وهو قيد الاحتجاز. 
 وأضاف في تصريح لمراسلة بي بي سي في بغداد إن منتظر يعاني كسورا في اليد والضلوع و نزيفا داخليا وإصابة في العين. 
 وجدد التأكيد على رفض السلطات العراقية السماح لعدد من المحامين بالاتصال بشقيقه.  
وأوضح أنه يعتقد أن شقيقه نقل إلى مستشفى عسكري أمريكي في العاصمة العراقية بغداد بعد أن كان محتجزا لدى قوات الأمن العراقية الخاضعة لقيادة مستشار الأمن القومي موفق الربيعي. 
 وقد حاولت بي بي سي الحصول على تعليق من مسؤولي الأمن القومي العراقي ولم يتسن ذلك. 
  ردود فعل خارجية 
   من جهة اخرى أعلن اتحاد المحامين العرب  تشكيل هيئة دفاع قانونية عن  الزيدي وطالب بمحاكمة من وصفهم بـ "المعتدين عليه". 
   وفي مدينة غزة، تجمع فلسطينيون في مظاهرة معادية للولايات المتحدة. وحمل بعضهم لافتات تحمل صور الرئيس بوش وقد علق عليها حذاء. 
المصدر : بي بي سي العربيه

----------

